# smith/wheelock any help plz



## mikeymutt (Sep 17, 2013)

my last dog past away 4/1/13 when he did a huge part of me died with him..he was 16 years old. White in color 42 pounds very tight with a vertical jump over 6 ft...i could walk him down the road no leash w dogs,cats.any animal without him taking off,,but give him the go ahead he went, easily calling him back to you...I am looking to get another one however im looking for this line if possible last breeder is now MIA.any ifo would b great thanks....im not looking for that extream dog just want a line that will listen


----------

